# Water Wisteria Dying



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

I never had luck with the Wisteria, but its cousin (Water-Sprite) does an AWESOME job


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

try a different source.
I've had success with the plant in larger tanks mainly, and it is a nutrient sponge, but it shouldn't be dying so quickly or like that.
Its a pretty plant too, so I hope you get it to work


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

Browning could be a number of factors IME:
1) Low lights
2) Low circulation
3) Adding too much salts, either as fertilizer or aquarium salt


----------



## mitchfish9 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks guys. I really want to get more of it because it is a great plant.

I have decent lighting, and only dose flourish once a week. I also have dirt as a substrate so it is really a mystery to me how it died off.

My circulation was a little low however, but have since made it stronger about a week ago.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Give it another try as it can be a really beautiful (and useful) plant.


----------



## Indian fern (Jul 16, 2012)

I bought them in pots of foam. I always dont disturb the root structure as it can cause melting. I guess. I place the plants pots and all in the gravel. :#
In this way, they never melt!


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I disagree, I would take them out of the pots before planting. My guess is that you just got weak specimens and they didn't survive the move. A healthy plant should be able to be trimmed and replanted and still grow like crazy.


----------



## mitchfish9 (Apr 30, 2012)

yea I've heard of people having trouble killing it LOL.

I want a huge bush of it to fill one part of my tank


----------



## mrduna01 (Nov 27, 2011)

Wisteria is one I've tried several times. It just withers away each time right next to other plants growing like crazy.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2012)

My Wisteria grows like crazy and I'm constantly trimming it. What I do notice tho is that if I get a bba outbreak, it's one of the first plants to have it on them. Also, I'm not so crazy about all those roots shooting out of them. It gets so thick that I wonder if the fish can even swim thru it.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

This plant needs a lot of food: feed it.
You can snip the roots with your fingers to no ill effect.


----------



## they call me bruce (Feb 13, 2011)

next time u get some let the plant float and it will aclimate to your tank it dosent like its roots buried to much leave it out of the gravel as much as possible


----------



## Indian fern (Jul 16, 2012)

The wisteria now is growing well. Though It was still in the foam. :3


----------



## mitchfish9 (Apr 30, 2012)

OVT said:


> This plant needs a lot of food: feed it.
> You can snip the roots with your fingers to no ill effect.


I have a dirt substrate with a cap so I think i gets plenty of nutrients. Through the roots at least. The most important part to feed a plant IMO. I also dose flourish comp and iron.


----------



## mitchfish9 (Apr 30, 2012)

they call me bruce said:


> next time u get some let the plant float and it will aclimate to your tank it dosent like its roots buried to much leave it out of the gravel as much as possible


Thanks I will float the plants next time. However this plant did well for a couple weeks before it went downhill so its a little weird.

And I will also try not to bury the stem too much either. That could possibly be my problem, as the browning came from the bottom up.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Indian fern (Jul 16, 2012)

Exactly! :3


----------



## mitchfish9 (Apr 30, 2012)

Just remembered this thread...

I got some wisteria that looks like it was grown out of water. It didnt even resemble wisteria, now its going crazy! haha weirdddd


----------

